# Opinions on Website Please!



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

delete


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the idea; I assume MI has the cottage laws so it's legal to sell canned & baked goods.

I am concerned about the information you've provided including the name & a picture of your young daughter.

There are so many weird, dangerous people out there these days; please be careful with what info you give out on the web.


----------

